# Backup files on remote work



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. März 2019)

HI,
kennt wer ne Lösung für Apache Linux bei der beim Remote-Speichern direkt eine kopie der jeweiligen Datei angelegt wird?
Ich kenn sowas aber leider nur für Windows server.

Grüße


----------



## Technipion (23. März 2019)

Hi, ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Was meinst du mit Remote-Speichern? Und warum genau sollen die Dateien kopiert werden?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. März 2019)

Hi,
Remote-speichern ist jetzt als Wort vielleicht etwas falsch gewählt.
Also ich arbeite Remote an meinem FTP-Server, heißt ich öffne in meinem Editor direkt die Dateien auf dem Server und bearbeite diese. Klar werden diese auch im Hintergrund runtergeladen aber ich merke nichts davon.
Aber worum es mir geht ist das wenn ich speichere, kurz vorher eine Kopie der sich schon auf dem Server befindlichen Datei angelegt wird.

Grüße


----------



## zerix (26. März 2019)

Hi Jan,

dennoch ist mir immer noch nicht genau klar, was du möchtest. Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass du möchtest, dass die Datei, die du mit deinem Editor öffnest lokal gespeichert wird, und auch hochgeladen wird, obwohl du sie "remote" öffnest?

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Bratkartoffel (26. März 2019)

Ich denke hier gehts um ein Feature von FileZilla. Damit ist es möglich, transpararent für den Benutzer, direkt auf dem Server zu arbeiten.
Das funktioniert so, dass die Datei lokal heruntergeladen und geöffnet wird und bei jedem Speichern automatisch von FileZilla hochgeladen wird. Somit entsteht der Eindruck, direkt remote zu arbeiten.

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## zerix (26. März 2019)

Das Feature was er meint, kenne ich. Das mit dem remote arbeiten macht emacs beispielsweise auch. Allerdings hat das Feature ja nichts mit dem Server zu tun sondern mit dem Client. Deshalb wollte ich etwas genauer wissen, was er möchte. 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------

